# Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Februar 2015)

Servus,

ich fahre Anfang April mit dem Wohnwagen in die Toscana. Der Campingplatz liegt in unmittelbarer Meeresnähe. Das Wasser sieht flach aus und Strukturen sind nicht zu erkennen.

Es gibt aber einen Steg, der bestimmt 50 Meter ins Wasser ragt.

Geangelt wird nur nebenbei, da ich mit meiner Freundin da bin.

Mit welchen Fischen kann ich rechnen bzw. welches Angelgerät sollte ich einpacken?

Lizensen benötige ich - laut meiner Internetrecherche - nicht?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. Ist Italien vergleichbar mit der Mittelmeerküste Spaniens? Dort war ich schon häufiger und hätte zumindest einen Hinweis mit was ich zumindest ungefähr rechnen könnte...


----------



## Promachos (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Hallo!

Ich kann dir leider kaum helfen, aber bei meinen Urlauben auf der Höhe von Venedig ist mir aufgefallen, dass Angler nur in den Häfen und den ins Wasser laufenden Wellenbrechern zu sehen waren.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Trotzdem danke für die Antwort!

Deine Beobachtung teile ich aus einigen Urlauben in Spanien. 

Nach vielen vielen Internetrecherchen stoße ich auf völlig verschiedene Aussagen, was das Fischen am Mittelmeer am Sandstrand betrifft, so dass ich denke, dass die Bedingungen an den verschiedenen Ecken kaum Vergleichbar sind. Zur Toscana bzw. Italien finde ich so gut wie nichts.

Beim spionieren bei Google-Maps fiel mir unreiner Grund rund 50 Meter von dem erwähnten Steg auf - also erreichbar. Den Steg findet man, wenn man bei google-Maps "tri pesce" eingibt.

Ich würde jetzt ins Blaue raten, dass ich mit meiner mittleren Feeder-Rute ggf. an dieser Stelle mit Fisch rechnen könnte. 

Ist in der Dämmerung auch mit Raubfisch zu rechnen?

Irgendjemand muss doch hier im Forum etwas Erfahrung haben...


----------



## ulfisch (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Puh schwierig, sieht ein bisschen öde aus muss ja aber nicht.
Versuche es doch mit eine Brandungsrute so um die 4m mit 75-150Gr. WG(mit was für einem Wellengang ist zu rechnen?)
0,40er-0,60er Mono und einer einfachen Laufbleimontage
Hier gibt es 2 zur Auswahl
http://www.rhein-angeln.de/boiliemontage_haarmontage.htm

Nimm als Köder, Tintenfischarm, Muscheln die du dort findest, Sardellen, oder am besten die dicken roten Borstenwürmer und ihre Verwandten, die du im örtlichen Angelgeschäft bekommen solltest.
So kannst du eventuell  auf Brassen(Marmorbrassen) hoffen die abends und nachts näher an den Strand kommen.
Sollte das gar nichts werden kannst du es mit Pose oder Spiro und Weißbrot-Sardelleteig auf Meeräschen(kleiner Haken) probieren.

Nimm noch eine Spinnrute um die 3m mit 20-50WG. ca.oder ne Floatrute(um mit Spiro zu fischen), so kannst du Dich wärend dem Ansitz beschäftigen.
Köderfarben silber, silberblau, blaurosa, silbergrün und als Köder Minnows -20cm, Stickbaits in ähnlicher Größe und vielleicht ein paar Spinjigs oder Blinker(schlank),
kannst es auch mit Gummikram auf Bodenbewohner probieren.


So das wichtigste, verkaufe deiner Freundin, dass ihr nicht Angel geht und sie daneben sitzt, sondern das ihr den Abend romantisch am Strand verbringt und du halt nebenbei Angelst:g


Aber ich habe null Plan wie es dort mit dem Fischbestand aussieht.
Generell würde ich die einen Scout-Schnorchelgang am 1. Tag empfehlen am besten morgens, tagsüber und abends, dann siehst du eventuell ob da was los ist.

Versuche doch mal in die Nähe des Hafens zu gelangen also nicht der Bootshafen sondern der Industriehafen weiter nördlich#h


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort Ulfisch. Zumindest den Teil mit meiner Freundin habe ich gut vorausgeplant.

Mit was für Wellengang zu rechnen ist kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen. Ich war noch nie in Italien und um diese Jahreszeiten auch noch nie am Mittelmeer. Das wird Pionierarbeit für mich.

Der Scout-Schnorchelgang ist geplant - wenn es Wetter und Wassertemperatur zulassen. 

Eine Brandungsrute besitze ich nicht, ich schaffe mir wohl eine Heavy Feeder Rute an, die ich auch hier im Binnenland benutzen kann.

Das mit der Float-Rute und dem Sbiro ist eine gute Idee, da ich so auch kleine Kunstköder auf Weite bringen kann und den vielversprechenden unreinen Grund erreiche. 

Ob ich meiner Freundin eine romantische Nachtwanderung in einen Industriehafen zumuten möchte ist mehr als fraglich. Wenn es schon so offensichtlich ans Angeln geht, versuche ich lieber auf den Steg 20 Gehminuten den Strand hoch zu gelangen, der über 1 km weit ins Wasser ragt. |bigeyes

Da ich vorwiegend Abends bis in die Nacht hinein angeln werde:
Zieht es die Fische dann nicht sowieso dicht ans Ufer, wie hier in der Heimat? Dann sollte der Hotspot ja eigentlich vertikal am Steg sein...

Mit was für Räubern ist überhaupt zu rechnen?

Meeräschen habe ich mal als Jugendlicher befischt, das ging dann erst mit sehr feinem Stippgeschirr rund.

Ich bin für jede weitere Anregung dankbar, da ich wirklich 0 Plan von der Salzwasserangelei habe. Zumindest sieht der Spot nicht so nach Wüste aus, wie auf dem ersten Blick.


----------



## Trickyfisher (11. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Ein heißer Tipp, nimm einen schönen Korb mit Leckereien und eine gute Flasche Wein mit und verkaufs deiner Holden als"romantisches Mondscheinpicknick", mach ich immer so, funzt 100%.
Oder ein kleiner Griller ist auch nicht schlecht.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Forellenfriedel (11. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

auf meeräsche machst dir am besten einen teig aus paniermehl/trockenes brot und billig parmesan käse.
davon nimmst du einen etwa tischtennisball großen klumpen und steckst 3-6 haken der größe 6 oder 8 rein (länge der vorfächer 30-40cm). das 'hakenbündel' hängst du an eine einfache laufbleimontage...inline blei auf die hauptschnur, stopperperle und wirbel drann, an den du die vorfächer einhängst. 
gewichte zwischen 50-80gr reichen locker. schau dass die haken ganz in der teig kugel verschwunden sind da meeräschen das gleich checken und nicht gleich beim ersten zupfer anschlagen meisten haken sich die fische selbst, wenn dann die rute 'zügig anheben'

so hab ich mir das bei den einheimischen auf elba abgeschaut
hat super geklappt#6 damit gehen dir nicht nur meeräschen sondern auch die meerbrassen und doranden ans band
käse bringts echt im mittelmeer


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Aus welchem Grund sollten Fische auf einen öden Sandstrand kommen? Zum futtern gibt es dort für sie nix, und aus der Luft sind sie gut für Möwen u.a. zu erkennen.
 Ich würde mir da keine zu großen Hoffnungen machen.:m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Hallo Forellenfriedel,

ich kenne eine ähnliche Technik aus Griechenland, wo die einheimischen eine Baguettescheibe mit einem "Kranz aus kleinen Drillingen" versehen. Irgendein Fisch bleibt dann schon hängen. Vielleicht bin ich ja ein bisschen empfindlich, aber das finde ich wenig waidmännisch. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis! In der NOt frisst der Teufel ja bekanntlich Fliegen, also wer weiss...

@ Trickyfisher:
Danke für den Hinweis, aber Frollein ist Gott sei Dank sehr neugierig was das Angeln angeht und Mangels Möglichkeiten im Binnenland BRDs ohne Schein legal zu angeln ist sie ganz wild darauf im Urlaub meine "Rute" in die Hand zu nehmen und sich "auszutoben". 
Mit "Rute" ist Penis gemeint und mit "Austoben" wilder Sex. Angeln würde sie aber gern auch mal. 
Von daher sind Ablenkungsmanöver nicht grundsätzlich nötig, wenn auch ein guter Weg das Angenehme mit dem Angenehmen zu verbinden und dem Urlaub keinen Angel-Anstrich zu geben. Ein Angelurlaub soll es nämlich wirklich nicht werden.

@ Breithardt:
Das mit dem öden Sandstrand ist die Frage und ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht. 
Darum war ich mir unsicher, ob mein Plan überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg hat und ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt noch immer unschlüssig. 
Große Hoffnungen habe ich, weil ich den Steg selbst als Hotspot betrachte (wäre doch gelacht wenn nichts an den Pfählen wächst, sich Treibgut sammelt, Muscheln und Kleinstlebewesen an den Pfählen haften, sich jemand im Schatten versteckt, die Touris möglicherweise mit Brot füttern usw. Außerdem sollen die Räuber ja des Nachts ins Flache ziehen.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und ganz ohne Brauche ich gar nicht erst anzufangen.


----------



## ulfisch (11. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*



> Ob ich meiner Freundin eine romantische Nachtwanderung in einen Industriehafen zumuten möchte ist mehr als fraglich. Wenn es schon so offensichtlich ans Angeln geht, versuche ich lieber auf den Steg 20 Gehminuten den Strand hoch zu gelangen, der über 1 km weit ins Wasser ragt


Jo ich glaube ich meine den Steg, sah wie ein unschöner(Industrie?) Hafen aus.


Poliangistro nennst sich das was du aus Griechenland kennst, funzt super wenn der Befischungsdruck nicht zu hoch ist, wenn er es ist, dann mach es Nachts, nimm 10-15 10er Haken und binde sie im 5cm Abstand  auf Dein Vorfach.
Als Köder nimmst Du ein Handteller großes Stück Weißbrot(frisch wichtig!), das kannst Du wenn Du möchtest noch mit Schafskäse einreiben, Haken drumwickeln und an einer kräftigen aber sensilblen Rute bzw. billiger an der Handleine rausgefeuert.

Macht richtig Spass da man immer Aktion hat.

Räuber? Keine Ahnung so ufernah eher Wolfsbarsche ist aber normalerweise nicht ihr Terrain, vielleicht ist ne Flussmündung aufzutreiben.
Ansonsten  wenn Du auf den langen Steg kommst, hast Du vielleicht ne Chance auf Bonitos oder Amberjacks(ein zwei Spinjigs einpacken)#c...mit sehr viel Glück


@j.Breithardt
Marmorbrassen, Meeräschen?
Soll ja so was wie Würmer ect. geben.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Kurzer Zwischenstand:

In einer Woche gehts los!

Leider konnte ich zwischendurch feststellen, dass sowohl der 50m-Steg am Campingplatz als auch der 1km-Steg im Norden nicht betreten werden dürfen/können.

Somit angle ich wohl dann in der Sandwüste oder ich muss einen Fußmarsch auf mich nehmen, um an Wellenbrechern aus Stein zu gelangen.

Meine Fangchancen sinken so wohl dramatisch.

Oder irre ich mich?

Ich würde aktuell eine Seitenarmmontage mit Maden bestückt herausballern. In der Dämmerung wohl auch mal einen Köfi.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Nimm lieber Shrimps, oder entsprechend feine Tintenfischstreifen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Danke für den tipp! Letzteres sollte ja leicht vor ort zu bekommen sein.


----------



## ulfisch (22. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*



Andal schrieb:


> Nimm lieber Shrimps, oder entsprechend feine Tintenfischstreifen.


Mach das besonders die Tintenfisch und Krakenarme gehen gut und halten gut am Haken.

Grabe mal da wo sich die Wellen brechen im Sand, vielleicht findest du rote Würmer, die wären auch ein super Köder#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Danke für den Hinweis!

Macht es demnach auch Sinn, da hin zu werfen, wo sich die Wellen brechen, auch wenn es dort sehr flach ist?

Aktuell würde ich versuchen mit aller Gewalt bis in die steinige Zone zu ballern, was alle Nachteile des Fischens auf große Distanz mit sich brächte...


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

Nee würde auch mit den Würmern rauswerfen, wobei wie gesagt bei uns nette Fische auch über relativ flachen Sandgrund kommen 2-4m in 20-40m Entfernung. Früh/Vormittags gerne auch näher und Abends/Nachts sicher auch:m
Viel Spass im urlaub und bitte danach Deine Erfahrungen posten.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien am Sandstrand*

So da bin ich wieder! Kurze Rückmeldung:

Das Gerät
(Sänger Sensetic Heavy Feeder Rute in 3,90m und bis 180g Wurfgewicht 
Okuma Longbow 65
16er Fireline mit 25er Monoschlagschnur)
hat sich als ideal erwiesen und ich konnte Gewichte bis 150g gen Horizont pfeffern. Es sind enorme Wurfweiten drin und der Schlagschnurknoten flutscht gut durch die Ringe.

Gefischt wurde nebenbei mit einer 5m-Stippe und leichter Pose (hat dann meine Freundin übernommen) sowie einer leichten Telerute zum herumprobieren (Pose, Grund, Spinnfischen...).

Leider sind wir nur 1x für etwa drei Stunden zum Angeln gekommen. Da es weit und breit an Strukur fehlte, sind wir zu einem Wellenbrecher gefahren und haben von diesem aus geangelt. Leider erreichte ich auch vom Wellenbrecher aus keine Struktur und fischte "blind" in unterschiedlichen Distanzen auf dem flachen Sandgrund.

Erfolg war 0. Auch auf der Telerute-Experimentierrute ging nichts.

Ein fingerlanger Brasse ging aus Mitleid schließlich doch an die Stippe. Geangelt wurde mit Made, Brot, Napfschnecken und Fischfetzen. Da mir die Angelei eher aussichtslos erschien, habe ich mich nicht extra auf die Suche nach Tintenfisch gemacht.

Ein Spionagetauchgang fiel wegen des trüben Wassers leider auch aus. Fischaktivität war - mit Ausnahme winziger Brutfische an der Oberfläche - den ganzen Urlaub lang nicht zu verzeichnen.

Andere Angler habe ich - außer an Felsküsten - nicht gesehen, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass das Angeln in der "Sandwüste" tatsächlich eher optimistisch ist. Das Angeln an interessanten künstlichen Strukturen (wie Bootsanleger) ist immer verboten.

Angeln spielte im Urlaub daher eine Nebenrolle (auch da es meiner Freundin direkt am Wasser sitzend zu windig war), aber der Urlaub war trotzdem top!

Würde ich zum Angeln in die Toscana fahren, würde ich auf felsige Uferstreifen achten oder mir ein Boot organisieren.


----------

